# heard others on the baby monitor



## merzie (21 Jul 2008)

has anyone else heard other babies cry on their baby monitors. i swithched the monitor on the other night, it was the early hours of the morningand i heard alot more than a baby cry, i changed frequency to see if it would stop but it didnt, put it this way i was hoping he wouldnt say her name, i turned it off, even though i didnt know who it was i felt so embarrassed for them. i cant use the monitors anymore, its not safe anyone could be listening in to your innermost secrets


----------



## aircobra19 (21 Jul 2008)

Usually the monitor is in with the baby, either in another room, or if in the same room, you turn it off when your in that room. So really theres much is going to heard across it. Other than crying. Or snoring hopefully.


----------



## Vanilla (21 Jul 2008)

Yes, we bought one a few years back and the first night we plugged it in we could hear our neighbours who were about 1000 yards away but not our baby! It was just normal family sounds though, we switched it off and the next day returned it for a different brand. Obviously neighbours were on same frequency. No problems after that. Though Mr.V did inform the neighbour...


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jul 2008)

Most baby monitors operate in the 2.4GHz band and only have a few channels so where a number of adjacent houses have them the chances of overlapping or tuning to the same channel as another is significant. Seems a bit odd if you changed channels and still picked up the same sounds.


----------



## sandrat (21 Jul 2008)

maybe i should be glad out baby monitor doesn't work


----------



## Hillsalt (21 Jul 2008)

A mate of mine _(that's what they all say)_ heard his neigbours having sex through the baby monitor. 

Needless to say, he couldn't look them straight in the face for a long tome afterwards.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jul 2008)

Hillsalt said:


> A mate of mine _(that's what they all say)_ heard his neigbours having sex through the baby monitor.


Never knew that was possible. The wonders of 2.4GHz, eh? Did your man say "over and out" when they were finished?


----------



## sandrat (21 Jul 2008)

clubman said:


> did Your Man Say "over And Out" When They Were Finished?


 
heh


----------



## truthseeker (22 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Did your man say "over and out" when they were finished?


 
Or 'Roger That'?


----------



## MrMan (22 Jul 2008)

Didn't a cannibalism case come to light in the Czech rep. lately when a neighbours baby monitor (think it was a screen) picked up the cctv images from next door showing 2 kids being kept in a cage.


----------



## sandrat (22 Jul 2008)

see here not a very pleasant case just made me feel sick reading it.


----------



## MrMan (22 Jul 2008)

Ya thats the one I was referring to, the world keeps getting crazier.


----------



## theoneill (22 Jul 2008)

sandrat said:


> see here not a very pleasant case just made me feel sick reading it.



I stopped about ½ ways through, it turned my stomach


----------



## Firefly (22 Jul 2008)

truthseeker said:


> or 'roger That'?


 :d


----------



## FredBloggs (22 Jul 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Or 'Roger That'?


 
or "Come again?"


----------



## Betsy Og (22 Jul 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Or 'Roger That'?


 
classic !!


----------



## merzie (23 Jul 2008)

this is hillarious haven't laughed so much in ages.


----------

